# Ping AWT Shafts vs Project X Shafts



## stevek1969 (Feb 5, 2012)

Looking for some advise on the above subject, i currently have Stiff AWT in my Ping i15's what would be the equivalent in PX ?, I have a driver swing speed of average 95mph measured on Trackman ( old man stuff on here) ,looking to reshaft as i'm not a lover of the AWT ,to be honest i find it a bit dead.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 5, 2012)

The Ping AWT is a relatively light shaft, and intended to give a medium high flight. The PX is a rather different beast, and if you don't like a dead feeling shaft, I would be wary of PX, which was designed to feel somewhat dead and board.

The closest shaft to your AWT is something like a TT Dynalite, or Dynalite SL. You could also consider a lighter weight shaft such as KBS 90 gram.

If you really want a PX, I would look at a 5.0 flex. That would be close to the right flex if your driver speed is 95 (i.e. your 6 iron speed is in the low 80s).

But better still, go to a pro with the Mizuno shaft optimiser and after 3 swings you will have 3 shaft suggestions to work on.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 5, 2012)

I had the AWT shafts fitted to my i15 irons and loved them. Have now gone over to graphite in my new S3's but if anything the AWT's felt lighter than my new ones!


----------



## shewy (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd try KBS tours as they are supposed to be really good,with a ss of 95mph your right on the border of still/reg.I recently tried the Dynamic gold superlights and they felt really good.Maybe use the kbs or true temper shaft fitting tool on thier websites


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the advice lads,not a lover of Dynamic Gold shafts to be honest they produce to much spin for me ,haven't tried KBS tho, kind of thought PX 5.0-5.5 would be ideal for me. I did use Rifle 5.5 and loved them, i take it there roughly the same as PX 5.0


----------



## Ethan (Feb 5, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Thanks for the advice lads,not a lover of Dynamic Gold shafts to be honest they produce to much spin for me ,haven't tried KBS tho, kind of thought PX 5.0-5.5 would be ideal for me. I did use Rifle 5.5 and loved them, i take it there roughly the same as PX 5.0
		
Click to expand...

Yes. If you like Rifle 5.5, try PX 5.0.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 5, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Looking for some advise on the above subject, i currently have Stiff AWT in my Ping i15's what would be the equivalent in PX ?, I have a driver swing speed of average 95mph measured on Trackman ( old man stuff on here) ,looking to reshaft as i'm not a lover of the AWT ,to be honest i find it a bit dead.
		
Click to expand...

I think they're great shafts. Pretty similar too the PX flighted, I'll give you a couple of sheckles for your AWT's when you get them pulled. 

C.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 5, 2012)

Steve, 

have you tried any of the Nippon Pro shafts?


----------



## SharkAttack (Feb 5, 2012)

Don't forget the Ping ZZ shaft, best stiff shaft in a ping club.

Shark


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 5, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Steve, 

have you tried any of the Nippon Pro shafts?
		
Click to expand...

No mate i haven't, i got a text from Andy offering me a loan of his spare clubs with Nippons in them, i'll try one tomorrow out of one of th efitting carts at mine and see how i get on ,and maybe take Andy up on his cracking offer.

I'd emailed Scott Gourlay ,very helpful guy, he did have any pulled PX but does have Nippons so i'll see how i get on with them.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 5, 2012)

SharkAttack said:



			Don't forget the Ping ZZ shaft, best stiff shaft in a ping club.

Shark
		
Click to expand...

If its the best for your swing, then yes I'd agree. If the AWT is better then I'd disagree!!!


----------

